# Would This Be A Good Wiring Idea?



## LarryA (Sep 7, 2008)

After the season is over for me fishing, I want to start doing some work with my 14" V Hull. I need to re deck the floor and while I'm doing that I want to take out the wiring I did and get it more organized and out of the way. I had an idea and was curious if anyone has tried this. I was thinking of running all the wiring under the decking by running it through PVC of a size suitable for the wires being run. I thought that "T" fittings would allow me to branch off where needed and end caps drilled out then sealed to keep water from getting to the wiring. I figured that way the only thing you would see would be a few sections of PVC coming up from below the deck.
What do you think?


----------



## ben2go (Sep 7, 2008)

I wouldn't seal the PVC incase of a short or need for new/extra wiring.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 7, 2008)

If you do, pull a couple extra wires through it where you might want them in the future, because you'll never be able to pull more wiring through a T or short 90* ell down the road. I would glue the fittings on to prevent water seepage, you don't want wires laying in water, and terminate the pipes above where you'd ever expect water, then seal them with silicone, forget the endcaps. Or use RT (rain-tite) boxes & branch from them.

Run as large a conduit as you can, if it's a straight shot (front to back), you might be able to run a fish-tape through it later to pull extra wires.

ST.


----------



## bobessary (Sep 8, 2008)

you can make it a little easier if you use small electrical boxes the outdoor ones "carlon" is the brand name and pull string with the wires that will allow you too pull more wires if you need em


----------



## vaskeet (Sep 8, 2008)

you can use a shop vac to pull strings through the pvc for pulling wires Randy


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 9, 2008)

vaskeet said:


> you can use a shop vac to pull strings through the pvc for pulling wires Randy




Cool idea! =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## russ010 (Sep 9, 2008)

just my opinion, and from a lot of experience --- but *THESE* seem to work a lot better for me than T-connectors. You don't risk crimping wrong sections, and these are waterproof


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 9, 2008)

vaskeet said:


> you can use a shop vac to pull strings through the pvc for pulling wires Randy



You'll need to add something to the end of the string (piece of rag), otherwise you'll never suck a piece of string through it. Compressed air works much better.

ST


----------

